# Würmer richtig lagern



## Raubfischzahn (1. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich war vor zwei tagen auf Würmer Suche. Habe auch einige gefunden und habe sie in eine Dose mit Deckel untergebracht. Zu Hause habe ich frische Blumenerde, etwas Zeitungspapier in eine Dose gefüllt noh ein weig Wasser drauf und dann in den Kühlschrank gestellt. 
Gestern hatte ich noch mal einen Kontrollblick in die Dosen geworfen und da sah es bis auf zwei, drei toten Würmern alles noch ziemlich gut aus.
Ebend wollte ich auch nochmal nachschauen und musste festestellen das ein größtenteil der Würmer verendet ist bzw. ein paar nur noch sehr träge reagieren.

Wenn ich mir Würmer aus dem Geschäft hole, kann ich die Packung mehrere Wochen im Kühlschrank lagern ohne das auch nur ein Wum stirbt.
Kann es sein, dass die Styropor Packung die Kälte abhält und in den Plaste Dosen wo ich meine Würmer gelagert habe, es zu kalt geworden ist?

Wie lagert ihr eure selbstgefangenen Würmer?


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*

Das Problem wird das zusätzliche Wasser sein. Staunässe mögen Würmmer gar nicht.
Direkt am gefrierpunkt sollte Dein Kühlschrank auch nicht liegen.
Wenn Du das öfter machst, leg Dir Wurmerde zu - kostet nicht die Welt, macht aber Sinn.


----------



## Forellenberti (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*

Hallo,

ich vermute es liegt an der frischen Blumenerde, diese ist in der Regel vorgedüngt, was den Würmern nicht bekommt. Entweder Wurmsubstrat verwenden, oder Graberde, wie sie auf dem Friedhof zum abdecken der Gräber als Dekoschicht dient. Diese ist nach meiner Info ungedüngt.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Gummischuh (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*



> Das Problem wird das zusätzliche Wasser sein.


Und die Blumenerde. Sowas können Tauwürmer gar nicht ab.
Bis ~1 Monat kannste die sehr gut in feuchtem (nicht nassem !) Moos halten.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*

Dank euch ertsmal für die Antworten.

Woher bekomme ich den so ein Wurmsubstrat bzw. Erde und was Kostet die ca.?

Würde es nicht auch reichen, wenn ich an der Stelle wo ich die Würmer gefangen haben,auch gleich ein wenig Erde mitnehme?


----------



## franconia (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*

Wurmerde inkl. Nährstoffen kannst du dir unter www.superwurm.de bestellen!

Wenn nicht eben ungedüngte Erde und Eierkartons reinschnippel (ja das fressen die |kopfkrat)


----------



## baron007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*

Lagere Sie im Keller mit normaler "trockener Erde" aus dem Kompost.
Klappt prima


----------



## Gummischuh (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*

@Baron

Mit Kompost wäre ich vorsichtig, oder hast Du jemals einen Tauwurm (ich denke, um die geht es) im Kompost gefunden ?


----------



## Peter51 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Baron
> 
> Mit Kompost wäre ich vorsichtig, oder hast Du jemals einen Tauwurm (ich denke, um die geht es) im Kompost gefunden ?



Genau. 
Der Kompostwurm liebt die Wärme
Der Tauwurm liebt das kalte.
Dedrobenas mögen es im Kompost gerne und selbstgefangene Regenwürmer die Kälte.
Packt man beide Sorten in einen Behälter, entwickeln die Dedros oder Kompostwürmer Wärme und der Regen/Tauwurm verendet.

Bei den Tau und Regenwürmern kann man altes Zeitungspapier zusammen knüddeln und angefeuchtet mit offenem Deckel kühl im Keller (oder schattisch) lagern. Wurmerde hat auch ein Angelgeschäft mit größerem Angebot. Kleine Geschäfte nicht oder weniger.
Die Kompostwürmer in einen großen Zementkübel selbst züchten. Alles was man für den Komposthaufen nutzt geht da rein. Zu Beginn kann man mit einfacher billiger Blumenerde anfangen. Das Obst wird in kürzester Zeit neue kleine Würmer erscheinen lassen. 
Die Dedros lassen sich nicht züchten, die mutieren zu Blindschleichen und die Kompostwürmer bekommen gelbe Schwanzenden.

Also, auch noch die Eingangsfrage zu bearbeiten.
Wenn man Regenwürmer selber fängt und man hat einige als halbe erwicht, oder beim ziehen aus dem Wurmloch spürt man ein leichtes Rucken, dann ist der Wurm angeknackt und im Grunde kaputt.  
Ein kaputter Wurm der in den Haufen gelangt verendet und dieser tote Kadaver steckt die anderen Würmer an sodass diese sich dem Tode anschließen. 

Beiweis:
mir sind in dieser Form schon einige tausend Würmer verendet und zur Zeit ziehe ich nur auf meinem Terasse Kompostwürmer.
Vorteil: je nach Obstsorte riechen die lecker danach....mampfmampf hmmm.... #t

Nachtrag: Sebstgefangene Würmer ganz oben auf einen Haufen werfen und nach einiger Zeit schaun ob welche oben liegen, direkt entfernen.

Noch n Nachtrag: im Frühjahr hat man dann sehr günstig eine wahnsinns gute Blumenerde weil Würmer die besten Erden herstellen.
Die Pflanzen danken einem das auch noch.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. September 2010)

*AW: Würmer richtig lagern*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *ich vermute es liegt an der frischen Blumenerde*, *diese ist in der Regel vorgedüngt, was den Würmern nicht bekommt. *Entweder Wurmsubstrat verwenden, oder Graberde, wie sie auf dem Friedhof zum abdecken der Gräber als Dekoschicht dient. Diese ist nach meiner Info ungedüngt.
> 
> Gruß Forellenberti



So sieht's aus, haarscharf und folgerichtig erkannt.#6


----------

